# FMA in Abilene Texas?



## Mike Hamer (Mar 3, 2011)

I recently moved to Abilene TX and I was wondering if anyone knew of some good schools in the area?

Thank ye kindly


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Mike,

In searching the net I did not find much, unfortunately.  I know that Leslie Buck Jr. runs a school over by Austin and also runs his Texas Kali Mastery Camp.  This would be some excellent training if you could make it. 

http://camp.texaskali.org/home.htm


----------



## doc D (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Mike !! Doc Dority here....predominantly a Silat man but also do a bit of FMA . I uses to be stationed in Abiliene years ago, so your post caught my eye. I have an old acquaintance named Mike Keller who I believe is in Sweetwater. Way back in the day he transitioned from I, believ, TKD to arts like JKD, Wu Wei Gung Fu and such....I believe he has a background in Inosanto Lacoste kali. Of course this was back in the mid 90s and I can't say for sure what he is doing now. Hope that helps a little.....


----------



## geezer (Jun 19, 2012)

MIchael Blackgrave has people in various parts of Texas. You might contact him. I never met him, but he always impressed me as a guy who was very ...real. Also resembles a grizzly bear:  http://seamok.weebly.com/contact.html


----------



## doc D (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Mike Blackgrave has some folks he teaches his SEAMOK approach to out in the Midland /Odessa Area.....which is probaly a 2 hr drive West of Abilene.


----------

